# How can I remove a slight scratch from a scanner bed?



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

Hey Guys,

I managed to somehow make a very slight scratch in the glass bed of my scanner. It is not too deep at all and definitely does not stop your fingernail when passed over.

What are some methods used to remove scratches from glass? I want to make sure that I do not cause any more scratches or make it "blurry". Thanks!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

There are kits sold for auto windshields that contain an abrasive and a polishing attachment for electric drills. That is one idea, but another may be the kit for small defects that uses an acrylic resin to fill the space.

I'll be interested to see other peoples' ideas on this, but I always thought that some sort of polishing was really the only fix for this type of thing.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

"Brasso" is the only thing that immediately comes to mind as a DIY remedy. It will polish minor scratches from glass.


----------



## x1gel (Jun 14, 2007)

Try toothpaste....sound wierd but it is slightly abrassive and works for me.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Toothpaste will indeed work, Brasso is more effective however and much faster.


----------



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks guys for the responses. I am quite weary to try toothpaste because I tested this method out first on a CD with an abrasive Crest whitening tooth paste, and it left scuff marks where the past was spread around.

What type of toothpaste is used for this? How abrasive? I just want to make sure that when I apply the abrasive, that it doesn't inflict more tiny scratches.


----------



## x1gel (Jun 14, 2007)

HI
A CD being plastic will scratch a lot easier than glass. it is very difficult to scratch glass and toothpaste will not in the same way id did the CD.

take a look at this link

http://www.signonsandiego.com/uniontrib/20040808/news_1hs8heresho.html


----------



## Kprance (Oct 21, 2006)

You can get a scratch remover that is almost a cross between candlewax and soap. I use it to repair scratches in eyeglass and camera lenses. you just rub the stuff on the scratch - like a crayon - and polish it with a soft dry cloth. Works great. TRy looking in (eyeglass) optitions for the stuff. Good luck


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I suggest you find the method you're planning on using and test it on an old piece of glass first. That way you can see what the effect will be. It should be easy to put a small scratch in the glass for testing.


----------



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

Kprance said:


> You can get a scratch remover that is almost a cross between candlewax and soap. I use it to repair scratches in eyeglass and camera lenses. you just rub the stuff on the scratch - like a crayon - and polish it with a soft dry cloth. Works great. TRy looking in (eyeglass) optitions for the stuff. Good luck


Are you referring to Jeweler's Rouge? http://www.hobbytool.com/ProductImages/150.jpg


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm going to guess that Jeweler's Rouge would impart a satin finish to the glass, probably not what you want.


----------



## Kprance (Oct 21, 2006)

AhrenBa said:


> Are you referring to Jeweler's Rouge? http://www.hobbytool.com/ProductImages/150.jpg


NO!!!! I used to be a gold finisher & know first hand what "triple E, compound, & J. rouge etc. do to glass. - It makes it opaque & porous. Use a wax based product WITHOUT abrasives. (carnuba)


----------



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

Kprance said:


> NO!!!! I used to be a gold finisher & know first hand what "triple E, compound, & J. rouge etc. do to glass. - It makes it opaque & porous. Use a wax based product WITHOUT abrasives. (carnuba)


Oh, ok.  The only reason I thought it was Jeweler's Rouge was because it was recommended a few times on other articles. Thanks for the clarification.


----------

